# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development platforms >  TinMan Systems, Inc., user-friendly tools to Design, Train, Simulate and Package an artificial intelligence engine for deployment in a host application, Issaquah, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - tinmansystems.com

youtube.com/Tinmansystems

facebook.com/tinmansystems

linkedin.com/company/tinman-systems

Founder and CEO - Karl Hirsch

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence Builder 2.0 - Sneak Peak

 Published on Sep 13, 2014




> AI Builder 2 is the next generation upgrade to TinMan Systems AI Builder Professional. AI Builder 2 is a powerful integrated development environment for creating sophisticated decision making and data analysis systems. Highly efficient modular architecture allows for intuitive and scalable system design. Runs on Microsoft Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1.

----------


## Airicist

AI Builder 2 IDE - Overview 

 Published on Sep 25, 2014




> TinMan Systems AI Builder 2 Software: The integrated development environment, components palettes, system tree structure, ribbon menu, system feedback windows, simulation, connecting components

----------


## Airicist

Visual Basic Integration of Simple AI System 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> This video provides demonstration of steps from creation of AI System to export, to creation of Visual Basic application, and integration and use of the exported AI System. Uses Visual Studio 2010 for VB app generation.

----------


## Airicist

TinMan Systems Artificial Intelligence Builder 

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> Animated overview of AI Builder 2.0 for the PC. High level perpective on what it is used for, how it is used, and steps to build and integrate an AI system. Download AI Builder at http://www.tinmansystems.com/aibuilder

----------

